# Planned hunts in 2008...?



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Where do I start?

As I did no hunting this season I've got to make up for it next year!

Ellisras, Biltong hunt: 1x Eland Cow. (Not 100% sure about this hunt yet)

Zambia, Trophy hunt: 1x Zambian Sable, 1x East Angolan Duiker. (Depending on trophy fees and time, perhaps a Livingstone Eland or Cape Buffalo)

Tzaneen, Biltong & trophy: 1x Kudu bull & 1x Nyassa Wildebeest. (50/50)

My taxidermist better give me a good price for all these heads!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I have one 5 day trip planned for next year.

I will only have around 15 days back in SA.

I might make a couple of day or 2 day trips for bush pig and maybe a blesbok.

Gerhard


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hunts for 2008*



INGOZI said:


> What hunts have you guys already planned for the 2008 season? Any new destinations or new species? This time of year is usually when I start with all my planning and bookings for the upcoming year.


Engee,
A few planned,but no booked hunts yet.Hopefully Belinda would get her buffalo and I want a bushpig,nice warthog,and a few others as well.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I will hunt 20 days next year in South Africa with some buddies from AT at Baobab and other farms:tongue:
In Europe I will hunt a 200 Kilo boar and a mouflon in late August to December.
The rest of next year I will hunt my wife around the king-size bed:embara:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> The rest of next year I will hunt my wife around the king-size bed:embara:


Looks like we've got to keep an eye on old Frank in camp next year?

Leave your wives and daughters at home boys!:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Looks like we've got to keep an eye on old Frank in camp next year?
> 
> Leave your wives and daughters at home boys!:cocktail:




No problem Craig, REASON 1 : I am absolutely faithfully to my wife.
REASON 2 : My wife is 14 years younger than me, and this is work enough for so a old groutjie like me, because this I am happy to stay without a wife in my holiday.:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Depends wether I am going to work for a new Company otherwise so far one in Engees valley and maybe a buspig hunt in Levubu


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ASG said:


> Looks like we've got to keep an eye on old Frank in camp next year?
> 
> Leave your wives and daughters at home boys!:cocktail:


I know them both and I can tell you who is hunted by who. 

Back to topic:

I'm trying to get a bushpig by ambush, Kudu and Burchell by walk&stalk in 08.

DB


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dugga Boy said:


> I know them both and I can tell you who is hunted by who.
> DB


Hey Markus, you destroy a German sexual legend:lie:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Karoojager said:


> Hey Markus, you destroy a German sexual legend:lie:


Nope.
I'm still alive.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hunt 2008*

A long awaited Kudu bull in May if I'm lucky. Also an Oryx or a Zebra or an Eland later in the hunting season. Not too much planned, have a full year coming up...

Good luck with all your hunts guys!


----------



## az2tx (Dec 4, 2007)

*08 South Africa trip*

Maybe you guys can advise me.
I'll be in SA for 3 weeks with my wife and kids in July. First we'll be hunting around Nylstroom for a few days, drive up to Kruger for a couple of days of that stuff. Towards the end of the trip we'll be in Botswana for several days of bowhunting. What I'm looking for is a place in the Ellisras area where we could go for 3 days of good bowhunting for Hartabeast, gemsbok, wart hogs and what ever. Any ideas?


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

az2tx said:


> Maybe you guys can advise me.
> I'll be in SA for 3 weeks with my wife and kids in July. First we'll be hunting around Nylstroom for a few days, drive up to Kruger for a couple of days of that stuff. Towards the end of the trip we'll be in Botswana for several days of bowhunting. What I'm looking for is a place in the Ellisras area where we could go for 3 days of good bowhunting for Hartabeast, gemsbok, wart hogs and what ever. Any ideas?


I think I can help, PM me and we can set out a plan, thanks


----------

